# Where Do You Print Your Pics?



## keithfullermusic (Mar 5, 2012)

*Admin - feel free to move this, but I couldn't find a perfect fit under any of the categories.*

I was thinking about making some nice prints and trying to sell them, but I'm not sure of the best place to get prints. I'm thinking around 12x18 +- a few inches.

I can buy a bigger printer, but I don't want to do that, because I'm not sure it would make sense. Currently, I have a Canon that does amazing 8.5x11's but like I said, I want something bigger.

Then, where do you guys/gals buy mats and frames?

Thanks.


----------



## FyreStorm (Mar 5, 2012)

MPIX does in great job in the US, in Canada Forrest City Imaging in London Ontario.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 5, 2012)

+1 for mpix.com.


----------



## Mindfields (Mar 5, 2012)

+2 for Mpix. They do a great job at a fair price.


----------



## feigenbaum (Mar 6, 2012)

Adorama


----------



## dturano (Mar 6, 2012)

+1 for adorama, i find they have great profesional service and provide among the best quality. I also prefer them because both ups and usps are close enough to me i get them the next day many times.


----------



## Taemobig (Mar 6, 2012)

I get my prints from Costco


----------



## thatcherk1 (Mar 6, 2012)

I use White House Custom Color (WHCC). Is mpix better?

For my high quality landscapes I use Weldon Color Lab, they are local Los Angeles. I highly recommend Weldon if you are in the area.


----------



## distant.star (Mar 6, 2012)

Bay Photo Lab for me. Fast turnaround, high quality, low prices (in my opinion) and excellent customer service.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Mar 6, 2012)

thatcherk1 said:


> I use White House Custom Color (WHCC). Is mpix better?
> 
> For my high quality landscapes I use Weldon Color Lab, they are local Los Angeles. I highly recommend Weldon if you are in the area.



They definitely look cheaper than mpix. I'm just curious with the difference in quality between the two. Are you happy with your prints from them?


----------



## crasher7 (Mar 6, 2012)

In the darkroom and the computer printing room next door. Love being a photo student!


----------



## M.B.Johnson (Mar 6, 2012)

+1 for Mpix..I have used them for several years and am always impressed by their service and product. I am lucky enough to be able to get regular mail from them as fast as next day FedEx and can order one day and have them within a day and a half.


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 6, 2012)

Bayphoto all the way


----------



## jasonsim (Mar 6, 2012)

At home on Epson R1900 photo printer. I would recommend looking at getting an Epson R2000 or R2880 ( on sale I think). It's cost effective if you get a non Epson refill ink system and use Inkpress photo paper; especially for 13x19, 11x17, and 11x14 sizes.


----------



## darrellrhodesmiller (Mar 6, 2012)

+1 for WHCC

i've had very good luck with them. great attention to detail and customer service


----------



## mws (Mar 6, 2012)

Whatever the mid level smugmug account uses.


----------



## PaperTiger (Mar 6, 2012)

We use McBain Camera in Edmonton. Good, cheap large printing. There's a similar type of place in every city, this is just another Foto Depot.


----------



## thatcherk1 (Mar 6, 2012)

keithfullermusic said:


> They definitely look cheaper than mpix. I'm just curious with the difference in quality between the two. Are you happy with your prints from them?



I am happy with the prints. I use them for selling my low-end landscape photos. I've not had any complaints, and I get good results that are close to my soft-proof on my monitor. They do a pretty good job mounting to sintra and masonite. I wish they had a fujiflex option, but I use local high-end printer for that.
I've only compared their prints to Fotoworks, an inexpensive local printer and they are similar, except that Fotoworks uses fuji paper and WHCC uses Kodak.

Has anyone compared side by side WHCC with anyone else. My guess is that there isn't much difference. There are two major lightjet-style printers, which both produce great results, and then there is fuji vs. kodak for photo paper. Unless a print lab neglects maintenence and profiling their printer, results would be similar correct? As for mounting, I guess that's a different story.

Thoughts?


----------



## Cyclops (Mar 6, 2012)

I like bay photo, I print all my metallic prints there, and I really enjoy the Metal Prints also.


----------



## strikerwy (Mar 6, 2012)

Bay Photo has few peers in my opinion and I've used a ton over the years. Mpix is a distant competitor. The sheer quantity of print options through Bay, both in media and surface choices is insane. Their quality is 2nd to none, and their customer service is crazy. I use the economy ROES--no color correction system for most of my prints as I use a calibrated system. Their prints MATCH spot on with my calibration because they use the image file embedded ICC profile when printing. If you've never used a ROES system, theis is intuitive and makes ordering large quantities of various sizes extremely easy. I shoot a lot of team photos with buttons, magnets, wallets, 5x7, 8x10, poster sized prints, etc and it's all handled easily through their ROES system. They even offer quantity discounts for more than 13 prints of any one image. That makes team photos quite affordable and greatly increases my profit margins. 

I have no affiliation with Bay Photo other than being a loyal and very satisfied customer.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the info. I have a much better idea of where to look.

Now, what type of paper do you guys normally use? Sorry to keep asking all the questions, but I really want to get the best quality for the price. Thanks again everyone - I am applauding all of you.


----------



## UltraReef (Mar 28, 2012)

Great thread, full of info. Thanks guys!


----------

